# Yellow River question



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

You guys who fish it all the time tell me what to expect for Yellow River conditions over the next 2 or 3 days. Plenty of rain scattered all around. I'm looking at the general area of Guest Lake Landing. 

It's up about 1.5 ft at Milligan but you have to throw in Shoal to boot.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm not sure how much rain we got since I've been out if town all weekend but I hit it last weekend and it was very low. Could stand to come up quite a bit and still be good fishing.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Splittine said:


> I'm not sure how much rain we got since I've been out if town all weekend but I hit it last weekend and it was very low. Could stand to come up quite a bit and still be good fishing.


We got a good bit of rain over here that is pushing the Choctaw up again and yesterday it was rather muddy at Caryville. 

Have a trip planned for tomorrow to the Yellow and was sort of wondering if it's worth my time or should I pick an alternative such as a pond.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Shoal is on the rise and muddy, yellow is stained but not terrible; around guess should be stained and up just a little, but still fishable. We fished shoal this morning and got skunk on bass, only one bite, might try yellow tomorrow.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Fished Escambia today for bream and loaded up on them. The river was muddy and definitely rising


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

fishwalton said:


> We got a good bit of rain over here that is pushing the Choctaw up again and yesterday it was rather muddy at Caryville.
> 
> Have a trip planned for tomorrow to the Yellow and was sort of wondering if it's worth my time or should I pick an alternative such as a pond.


My graph for Milligan shows 2.2 at present, which is up almost a foot from last Thursday. My rain gauge showed that we got almost 2 inches in the last couple of days. Its a shame there isn't a water gauge on Yellow after Shoal empties into it. That makes the hydrographs almost worthless for fishing purposes, unless you fish in the immediate vicinity of Milligan.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks guys for the info. Spoke with my buddy and we will give it a try anyway tomorrow. He has never been to the Yellow. Maybe we can find a way to catch a few or at least learn a little about the river.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I think as low as its been tomorrow should actually be pretty decent. Later on in the week may be a different story.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

For guess lake area check the shoal readings . When it gets above the 4 foot mark you can expect yellow guess lake area higher than normal. Around 2 is your best reading for Milligan.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Yellow in good shape*

This morning the Yellow was in excellent condition. Up a little but color was very good. We caught maybe 20-25 bream, many eating size, but kept only 6 or 7 good ones.. Fished cats only about 15 minutes in one spot and didn't get a bite.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

fishwalton said:


> This morning the Yellow was in excellent condition. Up a little but color was very good. We caught maybe 25 + bream, many good eating size, but kept only 6 or 7 good ones.. Fished cats only about 15 minutes in one spot and didn't get a bite.


Sounds like a good trip, I tried Milligan this morning, it was slow for the most part. I caught 2 small bass and maybe 8-10 bream on the fly rod, a couple were solid bluegill though.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

jcoss15 said:


> Sounds like a good trip, I tried Milligan this morning, it was slow for the most part. I caught 2 small bass and maybe 8-10 bream on the fly rod, a couple were solid bluegill though.


That's a beautiful photo. We had a few like that...Used crickets and worm. Bite was good to start off but was mostly over by 8:00 to 8:30. One or two decent fish here and a lot of pests is how it wen. Bite was slower than a week ago.


----------

